# Finland lost "Frankenhornet" hornet F18 D yesterday!



## Mstcnc (Jan 22, 2010)

Finnish airforce lost F18D plane on accident yesterday.
this happened during test flight after testing recovery from tail slip
"Frankenhornet" was made from mid-air collision damaged FAF single seat hornet and D model nose bought from Kanada.
Experienced pilots were testing automatic recovery from tail slip.
Plene did turn nose down dive but after that something went wrong.
Pilots ejected during nose down dive in speed of app. 900 km/h at alttidude of 4,5km
Pilots do have multiple bone fractures and have been operated in hospital but should recover ok. 

Regards Mstcnc


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad to hear he'll be ok.


----------



## imalko (Jan 22, 2010)

Sad to hear about the loss of this unique aircraft, but at least no lives were lost and pilot will recover from his injuries.


----------



## Mstcnc (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually there were two pilots as it was single seater converted two seater!
Both pilots were very experienced.
As normal, investigation of cause of accident will take time.
At least inflight recorder is found, but I do not know if it can give any information after collision in solid rock with that speed!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 22, 2010)

Man that sucks they lost such a unique airplane yet alone an F-18.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad to hear the crew will be ok.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Good to hear that he'll recover alright!


----------

